# Solved: Disk Manager does not show the C Drive



## musicmad (Sep 24, 2006)

The laptop is a Dell Inspiron 6400

I have bought a multi card reader (SD, CF etc) USB which is recognised and works fine on other computers but does not show up on the Dell. It shows as 4 x Generic USB Hubs but does not appear in My Computer.

Further investigation shows that the hard drive is not listed in disk manager only the CD DVD ROM drive.

The Dell boots ok and other programs run fine and the hard drive appears as C Drive in My Computer and properties show everything is OK.

Is this a registry key problem?


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

I don't see how diskmanagement would not display "C" drive if you are booting from windows.
Have you tried scrolling the screen to show all drives?


----------



## musicmad (Sep 24, 2006)

No I have not scrolled but the top screen of disk manager is completely empty. The cd dvd rom drive appears in its usual position in the lower half.

I can't see why the computer boots and runs normally when apparently the C Drive does not exist


----------



## musicmad (Sep 24, 2006)

Except in My Computer and in Device Manager


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Can you post an image?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

From another thread with the same missing Hard Drives in Disk Management


TheOutcaste said:


> Have you just removed any type of malware infection?
> Or run a registry cleaner?
> 
> I've only found 3 items in Google out of the 100 or so I've looked at that have this problem, 2 started with removal of malware, and the third was a replacement disk that may be defective, his other hard drive does show.
> ...


----------



## musicmad (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for your reply's

Can you tell me how to capture the screen image please.

Strangely enough RegCure has just been installed. I am still wondering whether this is a registry problem, can you advise me where to look and what I should be looking for. I am used to trolling through the registry!


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Wish I knew where to look. I haven't figured this one out, nor been able to duplicate it.

For the screen shot:
How to Post a Screen shot

HTH

Jerry


----------



## smith_ (Mar 6, 2009)

Are you able to show c drive in safe mode?
It seems viruses infection on your computer. You need to scan your computer with Malwaerebyte Antimalware Edition.


----------



## musicmad (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks Outcaste and smith will get back to you soon


----------



## musicmad (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello Again

Well we cannot now get to the bottom of this problem!

I started this thread on behalf of a friend but he finally decided to use the Dell restore facility and reload all his programs.

However here are a few more clues that might indicate how this happened

1 All ability to use Windows restore had gone except for the current month.

2 The two restore dates available within that current month corresponded with the installation of RegCure and the USB card reader.

I am still convinced that this was a registry problem but who knows

Thank you all for your help


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks like the culprit has been found. See this post for a link to a possible solution. You can also click on the tag below to find that thread.


----------



## musicmad (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks Outcaste

That thread sure was fascinating reading looks like my friend picked up virus.

Thanks again


----------

